# SR1911 Holster



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking for an affordable leather field holster for my Ruger SR1911. Would like to have the spring steel belt clip for easy on/off if possible. Anyone have ideas? Thanks


----------



## buddy48 (Sep 11, 2012)

You mean you actually have a Ruger SR1911!?!?!?!?!? I was beginning to think that was an Urban Legend!! I have yet to see one in person!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 11, 2012)

Yessir, bought it a few months ago. If you looking for one, Dawsonville Gun & Pawn had one. It is a sweet shooter.


----------



## rabbithound (Sep 11, 2012)

Arrowhead in Forest Park one had one about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 12, 2012)

You are not going to be happy with any on the waistband holster that holds it on with a metal clip.
I would go with a custom holster from Lobo, nice leather, affordable and quick on and off with the leather snaps.

http://www.lobogunleather.com/4_1-sl_pancake_style_snap-loop


----------



## Dub (Sep 12, 2012)

Or a pancake from Simply Rugged.  I'm going to spring for a Celtic knot detailing on my next Simply Rugged holster.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 27, 2012)

I ended up buying the Lobo Model 1-SL in Cordovan Brown lined with smooth leather with slide shield and basketweave tooling for $99.00 including shipping. Look forward to getting it...Thanks Frank.


----------



## HillbillyJim (Sep 27, 2012)

Give the guys over at rugerforum.net a look see.  Lot's of Ruger specific info and lot's of SR1911 info.  Good Luck


----------



## Buckhead (Oct 11, 2012)

I carry my SR1911 in a M9 Bianchi military holster.  Fits perfect.  Will get a IWB holster if I ever decide to carry it concealed.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks like a nice set-up Buckhead. Love my SR1911.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Nov 2, 2012)

I've carried a 1911 on and off duty as LEO. My daily carry rig for over 30 years has been Bianchi's Askin's Avenger. I purchased one for my son used on the net. A 1911 is a substantial weapon. Be careful of the belt clips. A good belt rig will secure your weapon, ...and it will be there when you need it. As Clint Smith says, "I don't carry a 1911 to be comfortable, but to be comforting."


----------

